# Wood Stove Break in fire procedure



## Pdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Sorry if this has been discussed before. Our Jotul F400 will be installed on Tuesday afternoon, late in the day. Jotul states the break in should be 3 small fires, and indicates the first 2 fires should last 1 hour of burn time. I assume for such a small temp fire, constantly adding small kindling or a small firestarter is best? The third fire it states get it to 400, then allow it to cool.


Since this will be done late Tuesday and I am an impatient man, do all 3 fires need to be done the same day? Can I do the first Tuesday night, the other 2 Wednesday night or is it best to do all 3 the same day?


Thanks guys


----------



## Knots (Dec 12, 2014)

Tagged this thread as I will be breaking in my F55 this weekend.


----------



## hamsey (Dec 12, 2014)

Way I did mine was:

1st fire right after the installers left. Let it burn out and cool down. Did this around 11 or 12 in the AM.
2nd fire was later that same night around 7 or 8 let it burn out and cool down.
3rd fire was around 5 or 6 the next morning. Let it burn out and cool down.

After work I had a proper fire. Did not build up a huge one but did a reload. Still got some of that curing smell. Next day started building normal fires. I too am impatient and wanted to start heating right away. I would not do the 3 fires in the same day. Stove needs to cool down to room temp before the next fire. Think you will be surprised how it holds the heat in the firebox.

Enjoy


----------



## Bad LP (Dec 12, 2014)

My first 2 fires in the 550 were made from the shipping crate plus a couple of smaller splits. I let the stove cool to the touch then relit it. Great stoves.


----------



## Jags (Dec 12, 2014)

Generally speaking (some owners manuals state specific procedures).  The first fire is slow and low (say under 250F) - this is to dry out any internal moisture.  Second will be a bit larger (say 350 F) to start to bake on the paint.  Third is bringing the stove up to operation temp (450+) to further "set" the paint.  After that you can let it rip.

The stove should really cool back down to close to room temp before the next stage is started. (this can be done over a few days) Be aware that off gassing of the paint can be pretty stinky.  Also be aware that every new "peak" temp that you reach can cause some additional off gassing of the paint.

Prepare yourself for open windows and fans...just say'in.


----------



## Pdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks guys. When I broke in my 550 insert a few years ago in the other house I recall the smell, not fun. To play it safe, I will not do them the same night. The bigger question is the length of the burn. Manual says 1 hour. So with some newspaper and kindling, an hour burn to me would probably need a lot of refueling to burn for an hour. Did you guys burn that long, or did you get it up to temp (say 200), let that burn down and cool to room temp?


----------



## Jags (Dec 12, 2014)

Just keep a variety of small fuel available.  Those numbers are not exact and for a new stove and owner it is probably unrealistic to expect them to have it "dialed" in to those kind of accuracies.  The reality is first a "warm" stove, then a "hotter" stove, then a "hot" stove.  I just attached numbers to help the ambiguity of it.


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 12, 2014)

You won't be able to do all 3 break in burns the same day as the stove needs to come back to room temperature after each.


----------



## hamsey (Dec 12, 2014)

My manual did not give any temperatures or time. Just said to burn the next fire hotter than the previous over 3 or 4 fires.


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 12, 2014)

I believe my manual said 250, 350, 450. I have the Oslo.


----------



## begreen (Dec 12, 2014)

The breakin procedure in the manual describes the process well. It helps to have a stove top thermometer. Start a small fire with just kindling stacked up in a teepee or lincoln log style. Light and let it burn out. A few hours later have the second break in fire with the same amount of kindling, and a couple 2-3" splits. Burn that and let the stove cool down. Third fire, do the same but as the fire burns down, add three 3" splits. Once they are burning well, reduce the air and try to keep the temp around 400-450F. Next fire, go for it, the stove is broken in. Take it up to at least 500F to bake in the paint and open a nearby window. 

Note with the F45, F50, F55 you can skip step 3. All you are doing is drying out the firebrick in a steel stove.


----------



## Pdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks guys, I think I have it. I do have a stove top thermometer already, so that is ready to put on it. It is an Inferno thermometer


----------



## Woody Stover (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't get too antsy. Do the break-in right; You'll be burning soon enough. You want to season the cast iron correctly. As claydogg84 mentioned, many manuals say to let the stove cool to room temp between fires.


----------



## Pdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I figure if all goes well, install is for Tuesday. So 1 fire Tues, Wed and Thur night, should be nice and ready by the weekend.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Dec 13, 2014)

Woody Stover said:


> Don't get too antsy. Do the break-in right; You'll be burning soon enough. You want to season the cast iron correctly. As claydogg84 mentioned, many manuals say to let the stove cool to room temp between fires.



Good advice....I too can understand the "impatience" part, but step back, look at the big picture; is it REALLY that important to "rush" it and not give it a few days to do it right when compared to how many YEARS you'll be burning?

Wow, did I just say that? Maybe, just maybe I'm FINALLY growing up?


----------



## Pdog (Dec 13, 2014)

Install company just called, rescheduled to the following week. Oh well, just hope to have it before Xmas.


----------



## pigc (Dec 13, 2014)

Just installed my insert today.  Break in fire 1 in the books.  Might get the second one started tonight.  Hard to be patient!  Luckily today and tomorrow are unseasonably warm!


----------



## Kevin Dolan (Dec 14, 2014)

Pdog said:


> Install company just called, rescheduled to the following week. Oh well, just hope to have it before Xmas.


Hope you get it in for Xmas , you will love it. We have the same stove and followed the manual instructions for the break in fires, worked well. You will have the usual start up issues but as long as you have seasoned wood less than 20% moisture, you will be fine. Enjoy your stove when you get it.


----------



## Knots (Dec 14, 2014)

Just had the first fire in mine.  200  for an hour.  Check out the moisture coming out of the fire bricks in the back of the stove.


----------



## Pdog (Dec 14, 2014)

THanks guys. Wow, great pic Knots.


----------

